# AVMA Passes Rabies Waivers



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

*AVMA (American Veterinary Medical Association) EXECUTIVE BOARD PASSES ANNUAL RABIES VACCINATION WAIVER* http://www.avma.org/about_avma/governance/hod/2012RegularWinterSession/Resolution_2_rabies_vaccination_Final.pdf
_ "...AVMA recognizes some animals might require a waiver from rabies vaccination because the vaccination poses an unacceptably high risk to the health of the individual animal..."_


Permission Granted to Cross-Post


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

Interesting. I have wondered for years if more vets would admit to the entire vaccination debate.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

Sally Crunkleton said:


> Interesting. I have wondered for years if more vets would admit to the entire vaccination debate.


This is pretty big news, the AVMA represents over 85,000 veterinarians.


----------



## Les Brill (Mar 1, 2011)

Annual, right? Isn't the standard vacc. 3 yrs for dogs? This may be aimed at jurisdictions that want to require an annual vac. for dogs. I dont know where you are, but we have a ton of rabies in my area-aall my stock gets rab. vac-dogs and cats 3yr, horses one year.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Les Brill said:


> Annual, right? Isn't the standard vacc. 3 yrs for dogs?



Every state now allows a 3-year rabies vax protocol (and that didn't happen in all the states until 2009!). But the de facto "standard" has still so far remained annual in some states.


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

Kris L. Christine said:


> *AVMA (American Veterinary Medical Association) EXECUTIVE BOARD PASSES ANNUAL RABIES VACCINATION WAIVER* http://www.avma.org/about_avma/governance/hod/2012RegularWinterSession/Resolution_2_rabies_vaccination_Final.pdf
> _ "...AVMA recognizes some animals might require a waiver from rabies vaccination because the vaccination poses an unacceptably high risk to the health of the individual animal..."_
> 
> 
> Permission Granted to Cross-Post


Hopefully it has some influence. When the AVMA came out a few years ago denouncing the practice of cropping ears and docking tails (except for medical emergencies), it didn't have the effect a lot of people thought it would have.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

Les Brill said:


> Annual, right? Isn't the standard vacc. 3 yrs for dogs? .


Waivers are issued annually.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

Skip Morgart said:


> Hopefully it has some influence.


It should. 
The AVMA is one of the nation's leading associations setting the standard for veterinary medical care. Official recognition by the American Veterinary Medical Association that there are cases in which rabies vaccination "poses an unacceptably high risk to the health of the individual animal" provides a powerful boost to our legislative efforts to incorporate medical exemption clauses into the 35 state laws/regulations which currently do not have them.


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

Kris L. Christine said:


> It should.
> The AVMA is one of the nation's leading associations setting the standard for veterinary medical care. Official recognition by the American Veterinary Medical Association that there are cases in which rabies vaccination "poses an unacceptably high risk to the health of the individual animal" provides a powerful boost to our legislative efforts to incorporate medical exemption clauses into the 35 state laws/regulations which currently do not have them.


Yes, it "should", but the AVMA also came out with a strongly worded stance a few years ago against docking and cropping, but a lot of vets still do it.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

Skip Morgart said:


> Yes, it "should", but the AVMA also came out with a strongly worded stance a few years ago against docking and cropping, but a lot of vets still do it.


From my perspective, the AVMA waiver policy will put another arrow in my quiver on the legislative front -- it's hard for legislators to ignore vaccine manufacturers' labeled recommendations, the recommendations of the National Association of State Public Health Veterinarians, PLUS the American Veterinary Medical Association.


----------

